# Game 27, Bucks vs Nets, Bradley Center



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> The Nets may have moved to Brooklyn and added Joe Johnson, but their problems against the Milwaukee Bucks did not end when these teams met earlier this month.
> 
> The Bucks proved to be superior in the backcourt in that contest and have now won 12 straight over the Nets heading into Wednesday night's meeting at the Bradley Center.
> 
> ...


http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/preview?gameId=400278135


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Bucks shooting the lights out so far. Great first half from Jennings.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Good win against the Nets, even if they were without D-Will. Nice well rounded game from Monta with 20/7/6/6 on some good percents, Jennings finished out the game strong, and Ersan decided to show up.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Prince said:


> Good win against the Nets, even if they were without D-Will. Nice well rounded game from Monta with 20/7/6/6 on some good percents, Jennings finished out the game strong, and Ersan decided to show up.


Caught a bit of this while I was on vacation. they do seem to have the Nets number.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Solid win, when our backcourt plays up to potential we really can beat anyone in this league


----------

